# Coping with Breast Cancer. A husband's Perspective. by Ricky Sides



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'd like to announce the new release of _Coping with Breast Cancer. A husband's Perspective._ This essay is also included in my anthology _Adventures in Reading,_ but I wanted to try to get it into the Kindle Singles program, and to qualify for that you have to have it released as a single. I feel it is important to get this essay in the Kindle Singles program because of the greater exposure it can receive there, thus reaching more people who may benefit from its overall message of hope and inspiration. The price is $0.99. I wish I could have listed it free. If you know of any couple going through this disease and can get me an email address, I'll send them a free ebook copy.

This is a greatly expanded version. The word count went from 4,900 to 9,100. Most of that expansion was done to comply with my editor's wishes. Frankie Sutton wanted me to expand in several areas because she felt I was leaving out some important issues. Upon reflection, I decided she was right and set out to rectify that matter. Thank you Frankie.

Our own Jason Merrick researched art and designed the cover. As usual, he did a great job. Thank you Jason.



Thank you Kindleboard staff for the opportunity to talk about my new release.

Have a great day,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Ricky!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Ann.

I have the book available at Smashwords free for now.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62339

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't know why the frame got cut off by Amazon on the right and bottom the first time around but it's fixed now... excellent read, by the way. Very touching.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for fixing the problem Jason, and for the compliment as well.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Our purpose in releasing this short piece is to help patients and families of cancer victims. Therefore, I've made this booklet free on Smashwords for a while.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62339

If you know of anyone combating this disease, I hope you'll inform them of the availability of this essay. One of the worst aspects of dealing with breast cancer is having to cope with the fear that it is an automatic death sentence. People tend to think this way because there are a lot of erroneous preconceptions about the disease. This essay systematically takes the reader through the process from diagnosis to being pronounced cancer free.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I've made this book available free at Smashwords for a while.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62339

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ricky, I read the original essay in _Adventures in Reading_. It was one of the most powerful and well written stories that I've seen about breast cancer and what it took to survive.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Jim,

Yes, I remember you mentioning it in the review you did of Adventures in Reading. You may want to grab a copy of this version. I worked closely with my editor on it, and Frankie wanted more information in several areas. As a result, the essay is now considerably longer than the original.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> You may want to grab a copy of this version.


Done with a 1-click.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

You should have gotten the free copy, but I thank you.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

You're very welcome, Ricky. As an indie author myself, I know how cherished a sale can be!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I made this book free at Smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62339

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think this sounds like an emotional and touching perspective. Bravo to you for writing this.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. My wife and I opted to do it in the hopes that the little book might bring couples enduring the experience some small measure of comfort.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This book is now free at Amazon as well as Smashwords.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I was touched today when I was contacted and asked to sign two copies this book, which would be auctioned off to the highest bidder in order to raise money that would go to help a patient currently undergoing treatment for this disease. I took along several additional copies and a couple of my other books that I had on my bookshelf.

After that incident, it occurred to me that I needed to make it available to the Kindle readers, so all this month you can get a free copy of this little book at Smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62339

Coupon code: KZ44Q

Thank you, and have a blessed day,

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle readers,

This is a copy of an article that appeared in the newsletter where I work this week. Since October is breast cancer awareness month, I thought I'd share the piece with you.

February 21, 2013

Pressing operator and author Ricky Sides was contacted by Ed Ruzinsky, a trustee and former chair of the board of Holy Name Medical Center, which is a Teaneck, New Jersey hospital. Mr. Ruzinsky had a special request. He wanted to secure permission to use one of the author's books in order to help patients and their families as they battled breast cancer. Mr. Ruzinsky had seen a copy of Coping With Breast Cancer, A Husband's Perspective, which chronicled the experiences of the author's wife, Sue, as she battled the disease in 1994 - 1995. The booklet is written in the husband's perspective and was released so that other couples facing this terrifying disease would have a guide that would help them understand something of the process. As Ricky says, "One of our biggest fears at the time was the long list of unknowns we were facing. Sue agreed to the release of her story in the hopes that it would help other people by providing information in a step by step manner. Our goal is to help people."

Ed Ruzinsky's wife is also a breast cancer survivor, hence his interest in the project.

Ricky agreed to permit Holy Name Medical Center change the cover and add front and back matter to the booklet. The medical center now gives copies of this book to patients undergoing treatment and to their family members at no cost.

How does the author feel about this? Here's a quote. "Of all the many books I've written, none is as important to me as this special booklet. My editor Frankie Sutton shares that opinion. We are thrilled that this arrangement will assist more people in the future."

End of article.

Sue and I are happy that this little booklet is now being distributed to people who need it at Holy Name Medical Center at no charge.

Our version of this book is still available free of charge at Smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62339

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why'd they change the cover?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Jason,

They wanted a cover that featured a couple to represent their hospital I guess, where I wanted the emphasis on the woman. Also, the back cover has a photo of their hospital.





Ed was quick to point out that ours was a quality cover. It just needed to be different to work better for them. Also, they wanted one unique to them since it is a special edition that they are bearing the cost of manufacturing and distributing.

There was nothing wrong with the design.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------

